# TV playing up, need advice.



## MatthewWooton

Hi, just last night I tried to turn my TV on (from standby) and it wouldn't do anything. I can turn the TV on and off by the mains but it won't come out of standby. I have tried unplugging and resetting the TV but no avail so far.

I have a Wharfedale LCD26HDAF HD TV.

I am currently reluctant to take it to the TV repairman as this happened a few months back and started randomly working after 5 or 6 days. 

What could be the problem? They must surely be a fix if I have had the exact same problem before.

Thanks in advance, please use as simple terms as possible, i'm no wizzkid.


----------



## Inf3rnoRushi

Have you checked if you remote have batteries and the batteries have enough energy to sent the information to your tv ?

Try changing your remote battery and see what happens


----------



## MatthewWooton

yes I have the checked the remote! I've tried every way of turning on and it doesn't work.


----------



## Inf3rnoRushi

Try doing a hard reset on your television . 

1) Unplug the power / Off the switch .( Make sure no electricity is flowing )

2) Hold the 'Power On ' Button for at least 30 seconds to 1 minute . ( Recommended 1 minute )

Try this and see if it works


----------



## Inf3rnoRushi

Hold the power button on the tv itself not the remote


----------



## MatthewWooton

do I have to use the main switch which brings it to standby or the power on switch? also, do I hold the power button when the power switch is on or off? (that might be a silly question)


----------



## Inf3rnoRushi

Ok Tutorial xD :

1) Unplug your tv plug from your switch .( During this period put the tv in off mode )

2) Press the button 'On button ' and wait for at least 30 seconds or 1 minute .

XD


----------



## Inf3rnoRushi

Umm step 1 is main switch


----------



## MatthewWooton

Sorry i'm just a bit confused, how is this supposed to work if there is no power going to the TV? I'm being a bit silly here haha.


----------



## Inf3rnoRushi

Hard reset means taking out all the power . You can go google and see what hard reset means


----------



## MatthewWooton

keep an eye on this post in about an hour as I need to go to a lecture. Not sure i'm doing it right. Thanks for your patience haha


----------



## Inf3rnoRushi

http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20090802044800AAQbKlP


----------



## Inf3rnoRushi

Lol ok xD


----------



## MatthewWooton

is this something to do with the TV coming on and not displaying anything though? My TV just isn't coming out of Standby


----------



## MatthewWooton

I had followed instructions and nothing happened, left it a while and then it worked. Now i've turned it off it won't come back on! This is a nightmare!


----------



## Inf3rnoRushi

Try doing the hard reset things again . Try going to your settings and see if you can factory reset or reset the tv . 

Before doing ^ read this : Did you wait for a while before you turn back on the tv ? Because my tv for instance is Panasonic and when I off it I have to wait for a while then I can turn it back on again .


----------



## MatthewWooton

I will try and do the hard reset again, you do know my Tv just won't come on don't you? I can't go in the menu because it won't come out of standby! haha. I'm confident now though as it came on yesterday.

I tried after the time stated on the link. My TV had been off all last night and still isn't working.


----------



## Inf3rnoRushi

Have you considered buying a new tv ? Lol


----------



## MatthewWooton

I am going to be buying a new Sony Bravia sometime in the middle of this month but for now I want my TV to work! haha. It's came on twice and that's it.


----------

